# 17851 - Potentiometer for EGR (G212): Signal too Low



## luisgp (Oct 18, 2001)

Hi everyone, I am new to the VAG-COM Forum.
This same question was posted on the 1.8T forum but it appears that none of the US spec 1.8T engines has EGR. I apologize for the double post.
My 1.8T Sharan (AWC engine code) keeps throwing this error code
17851 - Potentiometer for EGR (G212): Signal too Low

Is there anything I can do besides changing the whole EGR valve assy? Can you get only the G212 sensor without changing anything else? or is there any fix that can be done to it?
TIA


----------



## luisgp (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: 17851 - Potentiometer for EGR (G212): Signal too Low (luisgp)*

bump!


----------



## luisgp (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: 17851 - Potentiometer for EGR (luisgp)*

bump bump!
nobody knows anout this?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: 17851 - Potentiometer for EGR (G212): Signal too Low (luisgp)*

You may want to pick up the appropriate erWin documents for your car:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_1.html#1.13
http://www.erwin-portal.com/


----------

